# Working with Firebrick



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I have a full masonry fireplace.

I need to recess the "Ash Dump Door" (ADD) into the firebrick, so that 
the top surface of the ADD is flush with the hearth...And it has to look 
Good!!!

1] I've thought of using a mini-grinder with a masonry wheel to cut a slot
around the hole and under cut to the slot....
2] I've also thought of trying a carbide router bit to form a "Dado Joint" 
around the perimeter of the hole...

Does anyone have any other ideas???

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The fire brick is soft but I'm not sure the router bit will work. Your best bet is probably the wheel. It will be a dusty mess no matter what you do.

The only other thing I can think of is to start with the cutoff wheel and then use a concrete grinding wheel. I had a high spot when installing my wood floors and bought the diamond wheel to remove up to 1/2" of concrete. That would give you a smooth surface but the corners would be round. You could then clean them up with the wheel.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I ended up using a Dremel tool with a couple of diamond cutting wheels...
I cut a vertical cut 'bout a quarter inch deep and then cut a horizonal cut
about the same...took the peices out with a chisel.

It came out just fine, I was concerned that it would look like i'd done it with
a jackhammer...

Jack
Mustad7731


----------

